# I'm moving to rayong



## Sin

Hallo, 

I am moving to Rayong within in the next couple of weeks. I get to spend four months on a trial to decide if I like it them make a perm move. I really want to settle in to Thai life and make some friends. I am 42 yr old female so I am not interested in drinking all night ..can anyone help ? I would like to get fit , currently I am not so..I would be interested in cycling / music / cinema / theatre?

If you can help or have any suggestions I would be very grateful.


Thank you


----------



## cnx_bruce

hi, not sure what amount of experience you have in thailand already so pls. bear this in mind when reading this response...

First google on "farang women thailand" to get a feel for some of the issues you may face. Bearing that in mind you may need to gain solace from other western ladies, google search for "thailand expat womens club" (certainly some in BKK) and "thailand expat club" (certainly in pattaya and perhaps also rayong). 

Cycling in Thailand is not a leisurely pursuit, but an extreme survival sport. Refer for example to http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2013/feb/18/british-cyclists-killed-thailand


----------



## Jaidii

Rayong represents Thailand-in-miniature as we have Thais from all over working/living here and makes it a much more interesting and colourful place. There's also a lot of wealth and ongoing investment here so I believe the future looks bright. The province has many places to see and things to do especially leisure activities - fitness centres, parks and the like.
I have a link to a local cycling club on facebook just search rayongbiketours.
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Song_Si

Hi; four months is a good trial period.

Brace yourself for the heat, mid 30s daytime, mid 20s overnight. 

Cycling, have found it a great way to meet people -we're the next province south of Rayong, about 40km to the border, and there are several cycling groups here, two of the larger shops have their own organised social/fun rides twice a week, maybe the same if you ask in Rayong, or as suggested in previous post, the bike tours place a good one to start with if you don't want to buy your own bike initially. Unsure if same company, know there's one that does day trips to Koh Samet that'd be a fun day out with the short ferry trip each way.

Cinemas - unless there's another cinema complex, don't get too excited about movies - for example SF Cinemas at Laemtong Rayong showing today: 
_Die Hard 5_ (Thai only); _GI Joe_ (3d - Thai and English); _Jack the Giant Slayer_ (Thai only); _Olympus Has Fallen_ (Thai only); and a Thai children's movie (Thai with English subtitles).
This is a small step up from Chanthaburi with its 3 multi-screen cinema complexes, where they never show movies either with subtitles or in English language. More English speakers in Rayong area.

Tourism Thailand - Rayong


----------



## pokoal2000

Hi
If you are lonely, you can always come and visit us. We live in Rayong district, about 20 km from Klaeng in the hills. I have few German Shepherds dogs,house with 2 Rais of land and I work in Klaeng.I am 64 years old, but I don't feel that old. My e-mail is [email protected]
Alex


----------



## Mooncoin

Hi Sin,

I am also moving Rayong this summer. I have a job teaching in the international school there. I am really excited but Im not to sure what to expect. I thought Rayong was small but from the forum I have seen it is bigger than I thought.


----------

